# Moving out in a week!!



## Tree (May 31, 2009)

Hey all,
I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
Tree


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
> Tree


Hi Tree
Welcome to this forum and welcome to uae … don’t worries you will meet a lot of new friends as you mention bar variety … and if you like coffee put me in the list... Good luck for the new job and if you need any kind of help you will find it here


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
> Tree


give me a shout when you get here. we have a social group going - abt 20 of us that meet weekly to talk rubbish and generally drink to much!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Guys,
I will be reaching Dubai this friday. Give me a holler when you plan to meet. Would love to join...


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Hi there, I'm pretty much in the same boat - 28yo about to start teaching job and arriving on Sunday. Also not quite sure where I'll be living although it's also in the Qusais area and I'll be needing a bar as well no doubt!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not much happening over al Quasais tbh, unless you count the Dubai Grand (yuk), get yourself in a cab and get down to Bur Dubai satwa and the marina, but, just a word of warning....

Dubai is a plastic town full of plastic people (by and large) and so many will want a piece of you....

Me and Elph excepted!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife (29) and I (36) are also moving out next week to teach in Qusais. Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Good grief - Al Quasais will be the new hot bed of teachers - is there a new school opening over there?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone should open a shop there selling corduroy jackets with leather elbow patches...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And lots of cheap biros eh?

(Good answer btw.... look forward to catching up soon - however I don't do quizzes - well, I'd hate to embarrass everyone with my knowledge of total and utter crap!)


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
> Tree


You will find plenty of them


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Not much happening over al Quasais tbh, unless you count the Dubai Grand (yuk), get yourself in a cab and get down to Bur Dubai satwa and the marina, but, just a word of warning....
> 
> Dubai is a plastic town full of plastic people (by and large) and so many will want a piece of you....
> 
> Me and Elph excepted!


Good on ya Andy, you can add me to your list, I am spoken for!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Good on ya Andy, you can add me to your list, I am spoken for!!


Yeah but you're from Australia.......


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

There is some good local shopping in the Al Qusais back streets


----------



## pineapple123 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
> Tree



Hi Tree , 

I could have written your post ! I wonder if we are all starting at the same school ...


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

pineapple123 said:


> Hi Tree ,
> 
> I could have written your post ! I wonder if we are all starting at the same school ...


There are a lot of schools near the airport from what I can tell! We should start some kind of expat newbie teacher social club... Without too much talking about work! Anyone starting at SRS, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Tree (May 31, 2009)

ccostello451 said:


> There are a lot of schools near the airport from what I can tell! We should start some kind of expat newbie teacher social club... Without too much talking about work! Anyone starting at SRS, just out of curiosity?


Brilliant!! I am at SRS!!!! Still dont know where Im living!!!! Would be great to meet up! You can facebook me Teressa Lavallin or email [email protected]


----------



## Tree (May 31, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Someone should open a shop there selling corduroy jackets with leather elbow patches...


Hey- I'm not a geography teacher!


----------



## Tree (May 31, 2009)

DLNW said:


> give me a shout when you get here. we have a social group going - abt 20 of us that meet weekly to talk rubbish and generally drink to much!


Sounds great, let me know where and when!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

It is not so strange that all these teachers think they are going to Al Qusais.
Thats where the head office is for the Ministry of Education.


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey!

I'm definitely up for joining the newbie expat teacher social club! Oh and any other social club too... when us teachers get together we do like to talk 'shop' a lot! Although I am not going to be in the Al Qusais area... I'm over by the Burj! I arrive in the country on Friday next week  

Sorry Tree I'm stalking you! Hehehe... Amy


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

My husband and I move out in a week too. we will be living in the Al Warqa area near Mirdif. Where are you teaching? We teach too!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

that's great real estate agents are gone and now it's filled with intellectuals


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Xpat said:


> that's great real estate agents are gone and now it's filled with intellectuals


At least teachers are fun to drink with, they not trying to sell you something!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

stewart said:


> At least teachers are fun to drink with, they not trying to sell you something!


well where do I start.... before recession i used to meet ppl who used to get so much money than they deserved and showed "I am betta than u" attitiude, conversation was dull, small talk, feigning and not genuine. yes there were some great ppl but I met them rare. 

As I lived near a huge university, I am not used to those small talk and lack intellectual environment here. Recession was blessing in disguise though I lost 90% of expat friends who were in construction and banking industry...everyday I meet ppl whom I can relate to genuinely.


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Xpat said:


> well where do I start.... before recession i used to meet ppl who used to get so much money than they deserved and showed "I am betta than u" attitiude, conversation was dull, small talk, feigning and not genuine. yes there were some great ppl but I met them rare.


Well no danger of teachers earning more money than they deserve whatever the country  I'm actually taking a salary decrease to move out there (although the lack of tax and the free appartment should make up for it).

I usually wait until I know someone pretty well before I start boring them with my subject


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Tree said:


> Brilliant!! I am at SRS!!!! Still dont know where Im living!!!! Would be great to meet up! You can facebook me Teressa Lavallin or email [email protected]


There seems to be lots of us moving to the area...I'm at the Sheffield school, but someone should definatley make a facebook page/group. Would be good to get together especially those from different schools. Glad to hear that it's not just me that doesn't know where I'm living.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know where I'm living either! Though that figures as I'm married to you rjs80!


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> I don't know where I'm living either! Though that figures as I'm married to you rjs80!


oh so you are.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this a private conversation or can anyone join in....

Or maybe you two should just get a room!


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

rjs80 said:


> There seems to be lots of us moving to the area...I'm at the Sheffield school, but someone should definatley make a facebook page/group. Would be good to get together especially those from different schools. Glad to hear that it's not just me that doesn't know where I'm living.


I've made a facebook group!! Add me on FB and I'll add you to the group!! Make sure you mention who you are tho!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> I don't know where I'm living either! Though that figures as I'm married to you rjs80!


Well that makes sense if she dont know how would you know and if you dont know how would she know


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

stewart said:


> At least teachers are fun to drink with, they not trying to sell you something!


That's great hope to see u guys at Irish Village


----------



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Xpat said:


> That's great hope to see u guys at Irish Village


The teachers have landed... And have come back to the airport to use t'internet  Current new teacher count for my school alone is 12, so better get the tweed ordered. Will need some sort of jacket for this ridiculous aircon.


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Is this a private conversation or can anyone join in....
> 
> Or maybe you two should just get a room!


That great office cliché comes to mind....take it offline.

Better teachers than people selling real estate or cars.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Grass hopper said:


> That great office cliché comes to mind....take it offline.
> 
> Better teachers than people selling real estate or cars.


Mmm maybe maybe not, I rememeber teachers from my school days


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

stewart said:


> Mmm maybe maybe not, I rememeber teachers from my school days


All those years of therapy...and still carrying the scars!!


----------



## Armand (Jan 30, 2009)

Tree said:


> Hey all,
> I move out to Dubai in a week to start my new teaching job, although I still havent been told where I'm living yet! My school is just near the international airport. Would love to meet some new friends! I'm 31 y o female and like to go exploring new places, especially those of the bar variety!
> Tree


Good luck! Lots of exploring to do. Lots of crazy people to meet. Have fun. Remember, if life gives you lemons, have a tequila! or 2 or 3!


----------

